# MUFE HD Cream Blush



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like a relatively new product. A few of them look really pretty. Has anyone seen these up close? Is it a cream? Is it a powder? 

  Quote:   *What it is:*
An ultrablendable blush with a natural look and finish made specifically for HD technology. 

*What it does:*
Formulated with the perfect balance of oils, waxes, and powders, HD Blush combines the second skin look of a cream with the ease of a powder. Created for HD technology, this formula blends into skin with no visible texture for a truly natural flush of color. It’s completely weightless and can be worn over or under powder to flawlessly sculpt and highlight cheeks. ​



  http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?productId=P384744&icid2=make_up_for_ever_lp_blush_shopall_button


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 23, 2014)

Given the description, cream? A powder blush wouldn't be made with wax, I don't think.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Given the description, cream? A powder blush wouldn't be made with wax, I don't think.


  LOL. Yeah, you're more than likely right. I glossed over that.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 24, 2014)

I was going to order the second it went online, but I've been waiting. I really want the coral, but I can't decide if I should go with a brown or the deepest color as my second. I would like to see it in person. The wait might be really long, though and I might just go ahead and order it.


----------



## smokeyrose (Jan 24, 2014)

Let's throw another guess into the mix: I think it could be a creme-to-powder blush, like the Chanel le blush cremes.


  The only swatch I could find:
  http://boldnbeautifulmakeup.blogspot.de/2014/01/new-make-up-for-ever-hd-cream-blush.html


  Aaaand edited to add:


  MUA Carissa Ferrari on Instagram:
  Quote:  

 
  My new favorite creamblush I used today on maggiegyllenhaal at sundance loving this combo for cheeks and eyes !



  I think, according to the info, she's wearing the blush(es) here...?http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/MDW32NFoPzg/Frank+Premiere+Arrivals+2014+Sundance+Film/mmJ1VsWjlcG/Maggie+Gyllenhaal


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have searched high and low and found this on youtube: http://youtu.be/os_YU8SCskc


----------



## khhmakeup (Jan 25, 2014)

I went to my closest Sephora and they had them in the back so they let me play with them. They only had three, 220, 310, and 510. I picked up 220 and 310 but 510 was beautiful and I may have to go back to get that one too. They texture is quite slick in my opinion, it reminded me of the Stila convertible blushes a bit with the texture. They look beautiful and natural on the skin when applied. Colour pigmentation was great, pretty true to pan and you could definitely sheer them out or build them up. If you want swatches, let me know and I'll take some pictures for you guys! I'm still thinking about that 510 Raspberry shade.. although it would be too dark for me it would be great for my kit.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 25, 2014)

khhmakeup said:


> I went to my closest Sephora and they had them in the back so they let me play with them. They only had three, 220, 310, and 510. I picked up 220 and 310 but 510 was beautiful and I may have to go back to get that one too. They texture is quite slick in my opinion, it reminded me of the Stila convertible blushes a bit with the texture. They look beautiful and natural on the skin when applied. Colour pigmentation was great, pretty true to pan and you could definitely sheer them out or build them up. If you want swatches, let me know and I'll take some pictures for you guys! I'm still thinking about that 510 Raspberry shade.. although it would be too dark for me it would be great for my kit.


  Sure khmakeup, whenever you have time, swatches would be great. Thanks!


----------



## khhmakeup (Jan 26, 2014)

Here are the swatches, on the left is #310 and on the right is #220. Hope it gives you an idea!


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 26, 2014)

khhmakeup said:


> Here are the swatches, on the left is #310 and on the right is #220. Hope it gives you an idea!


  Thank you so much! Looks like they're very nicely pigmented.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 26, 2014)

I will have all the ones beginning with "5".


----------



## sagehen (Feb 10, 2014)

MAAAAAAN, why, when I get the money, is one of my shades sold out online and not available in any stores near me?


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 10, 2014)

My Sephora is so lazy. Went to the store last week AGAIN to see these and they still weren't out even when the store locator said they had them. So I asked the MUA who was nice enough to bring some out for me to look at. They didn't have the coral or the deep plum that i was interested in. They did have a great dusty pink shade, 420 I think. I bought that one. I wonder if they finally put the product out at my local store. I look forward to finding out next week. Too bad the dark plum is sold out online now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 10, 2014)

The Sephora at Aventura Mall in Miami FL has them all out and for display. I don't understand why they wont do transfers of in-store products.


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Wayne Gross has a video up. There's so little info about these!                                              http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GuI6S3qVmK4  Hope this link works, wasn't copy/pasting properly.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 11, 2014)

I was just looking at that video. ha.


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

@dilligaf  I live in Sunny Isles, so I also go to the Sephora and MAC in Aventura.  nice to meet a Miami girl


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm NC 50 and I have 420 and 425; both are lovely colors on dark skin; I especially love 420. Neutral, pretty and soft.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone have thoughts on these vs. a cream product like Bobbi Brown's Pot Rouge or NARS multiple? (Aside from the fact that the other two products are lip & cheek.) Or other cream blushes?


----------



## afulton (Feb 23, 2014)

I picked up the tangerine color.  It is so lovely.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 1, 2014)

Still waiting for 520 to be in stock n Sephora or in store...it's killing me!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 18, 2014)

I really want to see 415 - Light Rust and 425 - Brown Copper in person, or at least some really good swatches. I have a small Sephora that doesn't carry the complete spectrum and of course these are the ones I think I'd probably like most!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> I really want to see 415 - Light Rust and 425 - Brown Copper in person, or at least some really good swatches. I have a small Sephora that doesn't carry the complete spectrum and of course these are the ones I think I'd probably like most!


 Here's a swatch of MUFE 425, it's definitely worth it. I'm Mac Nw43/Nc45 for reference.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Hope this helps!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 18, 2014)

I got 425 in the mail yesterday since my Sephora doesn't carry it. I haven't tried it on, just swatched and it seems to be what I was looking for. I'm still waiting for the darkest shade to become available online.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Here's a swatch of MUFE 425, it's definitely worth it. I'm Mac Nw43/Nc45 for reference.


  Thank you SO much for the swatch/pics, Charismafulltv! I think I may just bite the bullet!   





shontay07108 said:


> I got 425 in the mail yesterday since my Sephora doesn't carry it. I haven't tried it on, just swatched and it seems to be what I was looking for. I'm still waiting for the darkest shade to become available online.


  Shontay, I'd love to see a 425 swatch on you, too.  As for the darkest shade, my Sephora *does* carry that one.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> Thank you SO much for the swatch/pics, Charismafulltv! I think I may just bite the bullet! Shontay, I'd love to see a 425 swatch on you, too.  As for the darkest shade, my Sephora *does* carry that one.


 You are very welcome!  the quality of these blushes are very much comparable to Chanel Le blush creme for a cheaper price  most of them are sold out now. Hopefully they restock soon. At least they are permanent.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I got 425 in the mail yesterday since my Sephora doesn't carry it. I haven't tried it on, just swatched and it seems to be what I was looking for. I'm still waiting for the darkest shade to become available online.


  You just missed it by a couple days. It was maddening. I gave up on the online stock, found a place near me that had one in, and then the next day it went back in stock. And a couple days later, POOF! Gone.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 19, 2014)

425


----------



## FrizzyKab (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the swatches [@]charismafulltv[/@] . It looks really lovely on you. I was also wondering about this shade. I love your blog, btw.


----------



## FrizzyKab (Mar 19, 2014)

[@]shontay07108[/@] , thank you for the swatch as well. I am fully sold. 425 is gorgeous!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 19, 2014)

FrizzyKab said:


> [@]shontay07108[/@] , thank you for the swatch as well. I am fully sold. 425 is gorgeous!


  You're welcome! Wore it today and it's a beautiful everyday type of blush.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2014)

FrizzyKab said:


> Thanks for the swatches [@]charismafulltv[/@] . It looks really lovely on you. I was also wondering about this shade. I love your blog, btw.


You're very welcome! The 





MAChostage said:


> Thank you SO much for the swatch/pics, Charismafulltv! I think I may just bite the bullet! Shontay, I'd love to see a 425 swatch on you, too.  As for the darkest shade, my Sephora *does* carry that one.


 Thank u so much! It's a nice warm blush for summer!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey! #520, the darkest shade is back in stock! Sephora just sent me the e-mail and I bought it with the quickness. I searched quickly for something else to buy because I hate just getting one thing, but being a VIB is great b/c the 3 day shipping is free. I just left it at that.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 19, 2014)

[@]shontay07108[/@] It's beautiful, thank you!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 21, 2014)

I got that ever elusive #520 blush in the mail. Love it! So gorgeous and I'm mad at myself for not jumping on it right away when it was available. I really didn't think people were going to jump on such a dark blush, but I guess we're all on that train right now.


----------



## Spanky (May 8, 2014)

These look beautiful in swatches, I hope their horrible *J/K*. I just don't want to like them b/c there are so many to love! Compared to Chanel's Cream Blushes, these are $12 less for the same amount of product. With the larger shade range, I think they said 16?, they'll suit a wider variety of skin tones. So I do hope they are better than Chanel's. If anyone finds a good countouring color for an NC20 girl, PLMK! Thank you in advance.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 24, 2014)

Surprised I completely missed this thread. I absolutely LOVE these blushes and I'm not usually a fan of cream blush for personal use. I only picked up 4 of these at IMATS NY but I have some more coming with my Artist Shadows order.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 6, 2014)

I tried to order #520 a month ago and it was out of stock. Sephora emailed me today that it's back in stock. I ordered it right away.  Can't wait to get it. Will be a nice fall shade.


----------

